# lockere Brötchen



## Bondex (15. September 2004)

Hi,
Hat sicher nicht viel mit Fischrezept zu tun quält mich aber schon eine Weile.
Ich suche das ultimative Rezept für helle Brötchen. Meine werden immer schwer und außen nicht richtig knusprig. 

Hier sind die Bäcker unter euch gefragt. Wer kann mir mal seine Gemeimnisse verraten, dakit ich mir am Sonntag Morgen meine leckeren Brötchen selber machen kann?
 |kopfkrat 

Erst mal wäre ein Rezept nicht übel und dann bitte eine Schilderung wie´s gemacht wird. Was bringt diesen Hefigen duftigen Geschmacht und was macht die Brötchen so schön locker? Ich hab´s mit Hefe im Übermaß versucht aber das schien nicht der Trick zu sein :v


----------



## honeybee (15. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*

hallo bondex

vielleicht hilft dir ja dieser link weiter, dort gibts rezepte für sämtliche brötchensorten...........http://www.marions-kochbuch.de/rezepte/broetchen.htm


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*

Na, Du alter Brötchenfetischist |supergri 
Lohnt sich denn so ein Aufwand überhaupt wenn man nicht gerade eine Großfamilie zu versorgen hat?


----------



## Bondex (15. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*

@Honeybee

hier ein Auszug:
»Selbstgebackene Brötchen haben den Vorteil, daß man weiß, welche Zutaten sie enthalten. Leider können heute die Bäcker kaum noch Auskunft darüber geben, welche Zusatzstoffe alle enthalten sind, da die wenigsten ihr Mehl noch selber anmischen. Sie verwenden meist fertige Mehlmischungen. Selbstgebackene Brötchen gehen deshalb auch nicht so stark auf beim Backen, wie die Brötchen aus den Bäckereien. Das liegt aber daran, daß man nicht so viele Trieb- und Hilfsmittel verwendet. Dafür ist der Geschmack aber sehr gut und man kann seine Brötchen nach eigenem Geschmack zubereiten und mit Körnern oder Schinken, Käse und Kräutern immer wieder verändern. Außerdem haben frischgebackene Brötchen den Vorteil, daß man sie jederzeit z.B. auch an Feiertagen backen kann. Unsere Kochfreunde aus dem Ausland wissen es auch zu schätzen, wenn sie Sonntags einmal frisch gebackene Brötchen auf den Tisch bringen können.«

Also gehen nicht so stark auf #q  #q  #q genau mein Problem! Und dann ist die Oberfläche auch nicht so knusprig :v  Deshalb brauche ich dringend Hilfe vom Profi

@Marius
Und du machst Dich besser wieder ans Streben, sonst verkackst du deine Klausuren!!! |kopfkrat


----------



## Bondex (15. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*

PS: Habe eben Pizzateig angerührt. Die Pizza war saulecker!!! Teig ist erst aufgeganen beim Backen aber wieder eingefallen, trotzdem gut.


----------



## Lachsy (15. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*

bondex so hat es immer meine oma gemacht

Wenn Sie eine besonders knusprige Kruste haben möchten, müssen Sie während des Backens viel Wasserdampf in den Ofen geben. Mindestens durch eine Tasse mit Wasser, die auf dem Rost stehen bleibt.


----------



## Fxndlxng (15. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*

Ja, ja schon gut!


----------



## gofishing (16. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*

Wenn wir Sonntachs frische Brötchen essen wollen.
Kaufen wir bei Penny immer die "Rohlinge", also nicht fertiggebackenen. Einfacher geht es nicht.

Gruß

Ralph


----------



## Bondex (17. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*

@gofishing 
jajajaaaaa. Ich weiß auch die Laugebrezen von Penny sind oberlecker aber selber machen ist doch noch was anderes besonders wenn man´s so hinbekommt wie ein richtiger Bäcker #q  #q  #c  |kopfkrat 

@Marius
Komm doch am Samstag morgen mit nach Lübeck Fliegentüdeln :m


----------



## Bondex (20. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*

So, weer kennt jetzt ein gutes Rezept?


----------



## Tommy-Boy (20. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*

Ein wenig Backpulver ins Mehl bewirkt oft Wunder!


----------



## Kieler-Sprotte (21. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*



Salz: 1 Teelöffel
Hefewürfel: 42 Gramm
lauwarmes Wasser (1): 5 Esslöffel
lauwarmes Wasser (2): 550 Milliliter
Mehl, (Type 550): 1 Kilogramm
 
Zubereitung: Das Mehl in eine Schüssel geben. Die Hefe in Wasser (1) auflösen. 

Mehl, aufgelöste Hefe, Wasser (2) und Salz zunächst mit den Knethaken des Handrührgerätes, dann mit den Händen zu einem glatten Teig verkneten. Lange kneten.

Den Teig abgedeckt an einem warmen Ort 10 Minuten gehen lassen. Danach mit den Händen kräftig durchkneten und weitere 15 Minuten gehen lassen.
Den Teig in die oben angegebene Anzahl Portionen teilen und jede Portion zu einem Brötchen formen. Brötchen 30 bis 45 Minuten gehen lassen.
In dieser Zeit mit den Fingerkuppen einen Schlitz oder eine Rille in die Brötchen drücken und dann wenden. 
Die Brötchen mit Wasser bestreichen und im vorgeheizten Backofen etwa 15 bis 20 Minuten backen. 

:E-Herd: Grad: 225 :Gas: Stufe: 4 :Umluft: Grad: 200

Moin Bondex,|wavey: 

also ich nehme für den Glanz ganz einfache Kartoffelstärke.
Den Trick hat mir ein Bäcker verraten.#6 
Das Brot oder die Brötchen vor dem Backen mit der Stärke einreiben und dann mit Wasser bepinseln.
Nach dem Backen das heisse Brot auch gleich wieder mit Wasser bepinseln.

Hier auch noch ein Rezept, dass bei mir sehr gut wird, viel Erfolg

Kieler-Sprotte #h


----------



## Rotauge (21. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*

eure Tips sind ja echt interessant. Ich mache, wenn ich Zeit habe einen Vorteig, das heißt: Ich mache eine Kuhle ins Mehl, gebe dort meine mit Wasser und Honig aufgelöste Hefe rein und vermische es mit etwas Mehl. Das Ganze decke ich mit einem sauberen Geschirrtuch ab und lasse es so 45 Minuten stehen, dann vermenge ich erst alles zu einem Hauptteig. Und erst dann kommt das Salz hinzu.


----------



## Bondex (22. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*

@Rotauge 
warum machst Du das so?

@Kieler-Sprotte 
hört sich gut an. Bist Du Bäcker?
@Tommy-Boy 
also Backpulver in einen Hefeteig??? Ich weiß nicht, das ist doch erfunden???


----------



## Tommy-Boy (22. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*

Nope, ist nicht erfunden. Aus Australien kenne ich dieses self raising flour, also Mehl direkt mit Backpulver vermengt in üblichen Verpackungen. Naja, und dies zusammen mit Hefe ist wirklich gut. 

Aber eine Bitte: Sobald Du Dein perfektes Brötchenrezept hast, her damit!

So, und nun gehe ich lekka Elsässer Flammkuchen essen, müsste gleich soweit sein!


----------



## Bondex (24. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*

@Tommy-Boy 
OK, melde mich nach meinem nächsten misglückten Versuch wieder


----------



## Tommy-Boy (25. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*

Nach dem nächsten geglückten Versuch wäre auch klasse! Ich versuche gleich mal meinem Schatz das Rezept für Freundschaftsbrötchen (die waren mit Quark (glaubich)) aus der Tasche zu leiern, dann poste ich dat auch mal.


Gruß
Tom


----------



## Karsten01 (25. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*

Hallo Bondex,

im Vorraus im meinen ersten Beruf bin ich Bäcker,
die Regel ist  5%Hefe auf Mehlmenge,nimm aber ruhig 10-15% bei Deinem Kleinteig.Salz in Deinem Fall 2% auf Mehlmenge.Ich gehe davon aus,daß Du Kenntnisse über Gare und soweiter hast, wenn nicht Priv. Nachricht
Aber ,eins sag ich Dir so,wie aus der Bäckerei wirst Du sie nicht hinbekommen ,da sind viele Teigbeschleuniger und Emulgatoren drin ,aber wenn alles richtig läuft schmecken die Normalen auch super 
Gruß Karsten!


----------



## Rotauge (26. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*

@Bondex: Das ist eine gute Frage :q Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe, kann man so mit einer geringeren Hefemenge mehr rausholen. Mir ist aufgefallen, das meine Brötchen wesentlich lockerer werden. 

Aber dazu braucht man aber auch eine gute Tagesform, ich knete alles mit der Hand, ohne Küchengeräte


----------



## Bondex (26. September 2004)

*AW: lockere Brötchen*

So Leute, ich habe gestern wieder gebackenund was soll ich euch sagen — ich habe wieder versagt. Naja die Brötchen waren essbar, erinnerten aber mehr an Fladenbrot von der Konsistens, Geschmack und auch vom Aussehen. Ich habe das 550er Mehl genommen und konnte keine Änderung zu dem 405er erkennen. Auch brachte das Einreiben mit Kartoffelstärke nicht den erwünschten Efekt. Ich habe´ne Ewigkeit geknetet und 15 Min ghen lassen, dann wieder geknetet und die Brötchen geformt. Sogar über Nacht gehen lassen und dabei sind sogar Blasen entstanden. Trotzdem waren die Brötchen schwer und nicht locker genug. Eine Kruste gab´s wieder nicht obwohl ich mehrfach mit Wasser bestrichen habe |gr:  :c 
@Karsten01 
Was fehlt meinem Teig denn #c


----------

